# Neon Tetra Turning White?



## Schultz38 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hi, I'm not sure what's going on with my Neon Tetra. I have 1 that has turned almost all white. He started fading about a week ago, and now is almost completely white. He still schools with the other Tetras (there are 9 others) and no one else is showing any signs of sickness.

I've thought maybe Neon Tetra disease or columnaris because both cause discoloring. However, he doesn't seem to have any other symptoms. He still eats, schools, and is quite active. It hasn't spread to any of the other fish. I would quarantine him, but I don't have the proper equipment to do so.

It's a 75 gallon tank with 10 Neons and 1 Pleco. I've had the Neons for a month and the Pleco for 3 weeks. I did a 30% water change the last week of April.

Can provide any other info on the water quality if needed. 

Any advice on what this might be and what I could do to fix it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds like Neon Disease, yes.


----------

